

Show HN: Swipe-to-delete goodness for the mobile web - akane
https://github.com/ankane/swipeout

======
sethbannon
Super cool. Small issue: if you swipe one entry, then immediately swipe
another, it only cancels the first swipe. You have to swipe a second time to
bring up the delete option. Seems like it should both cancel the first swipe
and bring up the delete option at once.

~~~
akane
Right now, it's implemented just like the iOS mail app. Your suggestion sounds
more intuitive though. I'm curious to hear if others feel the same way.

~~~
jsloat
That was my initial reaction as well. Cool project!

------
hayksaakian
I'd hesitate on implementing this. What kind of discoverability does this
have? Do er simple assume all our users have been trained in this technique by
others?

~~~
akane
Yes, this assumes users are aware of the swipe-to-delete paradigm. I would
still recommend adding a delete option in a more obvious place for each item.

------
ferongr
Webkit only :(

Misses CSS rules and a transform (AFAICT) for Gecko, Presto (RIP) and Trident.

~~~
akane
My bad, updated it to include other browsers.

~~~
ferongr
Tested on Firefox for Android Nightly and it seems to work great.

------
nsp
This is fantastic - feels native (iPhone 5, iOS 6.1). Semi related: does
anyone know of a good js library for displaying side navigation(a la face
books app) or detecting swipes from the edge of the screen?

~~~
akane
Glad you like it :) You should be able to accomplish edge swipe detection with
Hammer.js <http://eightmedia.github.com/hammer.js/>

------
CrazedGeek
Feels great on Chrome on Android. My only nitpick might be that the delete
button is really close to the edge of the screen; a larger margin would be
nice, I think.

~~~
akane
Thanks, I'll play around with that.

